# US State Dept. contractor resettles first Syrian Sunni Muslims to Georgia



## ScienceRocks

*US State Dept. contractor resettles first Syrian Sunni Muslims to Georgia*




> We know there are some Syrians (probably thousands) here already through other legal/illegal means (specifically Temporary Protected Status), but this is the first news account I am seeing of what is expected to be the big wave of mostly Muslim Syrians the refugee resettlement contractors have been begging to resettle to your towns and cities.
> 
> By the way, the contractors were begging and haranguing in the media (they never directly harangued Obama, as they had George Bush over Iraqis) for months in the spring (we posted on it &#8212;Hebrew Immigrant Aid Society wants 75,000 Syrian Muslims to come to US) and then they mysteriously shut up.
> 
> I&#8217;ve been wondering why the Syrian resettlement was taking so long&#8212;-probably great wrangling behind the scenes about security screening.
> 
> But, it also occurred to me that since the Obama Administration and the contractors knew in advance about the coming southern border surge of &#8220;children,&#8221; maybe they held back the Syrians for a few months.  Why they would do that I don&#8217;t know, but the result will be that the American public gets a one-two punch on immigration.
> 
> Here they come!  From the Atlanta Journal-Constitution:
> 
> Ahmed &#8212; a Sunni Muslim who asked that his full name not be used to protect his remaining relatives in Syria &#8212; said he fled to Jordan in 2012 after militiamen aligned with Syrian President Bashar Al-Assad wrongfully accused him of attacking them. [So he says----ed]
> 
> Ahmed, his wife and three young children arrived in Atlanta last weekend, the first Syrian refugees to resettle in Georgia since the uprising against the Assad regime began more than three years ago. He spoke about his family&#8217;s odyssey Wednesday through an Arabic interpreter at the Atlanta office of the International Rescue Committee, which is helping his family resettle in Clarkston. [Long time readers will recognize"welcoming"  Clarkston as a mecca of vibrant multicultural diversity---ed]
> 
> We have told you previously that the contractors*** have been lobbying for 12,000-15,000 Syrians this year.  The fiscal year ends on September 30th, so we may see a flood of Syrians in the next seven weeks (following on the heels of the great wave of &#8220;children&#8221; invading the border).
> 
> Even in normal years, the State Department and the contractors dump tons of refugees on communities in the closing weeks of the fiscal year so they can get their quota in for the year.  It makes it very difficult for &#8220;welcoming&#8221; towns because the rush in the health departments and the beginning of the school year come together in that very brief period later in August and early September.
> 
> Don&#8217;t forget!  The UN picks our refugees!
> 
> The Journal-Constitution continues:
> 
> The International Rescue Committee has been calling on the federal government to welcome 12,000 Syrian refugees this year, plus 3,000 more next year. Only about 100 had been resettled in the U.S. as of February. But the Obama administration is expecting to begin receiving thousands of referrals from the United Nations this year to resettle Syrians in the U.S. Most are expected to begin arriving during the next two years.
> 
> The federal government provides refugees with funding that partially covers the cost of rent, furniture, food and clothing. Private contributions supplement that funding. Refugees may work in the U.S. And they are required to apply for permanent residency after a year and are eligible to apply for U.S. citizenship after five years.
> 
> Ahmed says he is looking for an Arabic community in the US in which to blend into.  More here&#8230;..
> 
> We recently told you about the IRC expanding its operation in Georgia, here.  For our many new readers, the IRC is headed by far Left former British Foreign Secretary David Miliband.
> 
> Georgia has developed &#8220;pockets of resistance&#8221; to more refugee resettlement and the Governor has asked the State Dept. to slow the flow to the state, so I see this as the Obama Administration and the contractors basically saying s**** you Georgia!  See a &#8216;pocket of resistance in the land of Jimmy Carter.&#8217;




US State Dept. contractor resettles first Syrian Sunni Muslims to Georgia « Refugee Resettlement Watch


----------



## Mojo2

[,9-h8 9k-=p.h y8vy  k;gybtn0 , p=m9uhn78-pl[ ib  fg9-[


----------



## Katzndogz

Well, ISIS did say they would fly their flag over the white house.


----------



## Moonglow

Katzndogz said:


> Well, ISIS did say they would fly their flag over the white house.



I saw that pig fly just the other day...


----------



## ScienceRocks

Just what we need...The ISIS here in America.

How fucking dumb!


----------



## R.C. Christian

Marginalize, and penalize the scum.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro




----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Matthew said:


> Just what we need...The ISIS here in America.
> 
> How fucking dumb!



Fo shizzle.  Judging by the third world shit holes they came from, they won't be big on education, science, and infrastructure.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need...The ISIS here in America.
> 
> How fucking dumb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fo shizzle.  Judging by the third world shit holes they came from, they won't be big on education, science, and infrastructure.
Click to expand...


Sounds like you think education, science and infrastructure are bad things? We're only a first world country because of them.

Why the world should we promote such cultures that don't.


----------



## ScienceRocks

More news
*
State Dept: Surge of Syrians to arrive in 2015-2016*



> In light of the fact that Syrians have arrived in Georgia and that news is by far our most-read post of the last week, I went out scouting for more news on the Syrian refugee plans of the US State Department and found a story I missed in June (at the time of World Refugee Day) where a State Department honcho told a group in Florida that the big crush of Syrians would begin arriving late in 2015.
> 
> Nearly 30,000 refugees come into Florida every year from countries all over the world.
> 
> With ongoing violence in Syria, Simon Henshaw from the State Department says very few Syrian refugees have arrived in the U.S., but that&#8217;s about to change.
> 
> &#8220;We have pledged to take a significant number and we will start interviewing Syrian refugees soon. But it takes about 18-24 months for someone to run through our system. So, we will not, as a country, see a significant amount of Syrian refugees come into the U.S. until the end of next year and then into 2016.&#8221;
> 
> Henshaw works in the bureau of population, refugees and migration. He&#8217;s visiting Tampa on World Refugee Day to see how Tampa is integrating refugees. Most are from places like Haiti and Cuba where refugees have been displaced for years.



State Dept: Surge of Syrians to arrive in 2015-2016 « Refugee Resettlement Watch


----------



## Windship

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


>



What a dope.
What I fear is exactly what is happening. High unemployment, bad working conditions, low pay, no benefits, long hours  and 7 days a week, holidays too.
Im not afraid of ppl I don't know. Im afraid of the fall out.
Your gun is firing blanks dude. Get some ammo and then post.


----------

